# General > Technical Support >  Is EE really the best service provider??

## arransinclair

Hi, thinking about getting a phone for Christmas and was wondering what service provider is the best in the Caithness area, a few people have recommended EE but I wanted to hear your thoughts,
thanks in advance.

----------


## celtchicky

Other half on EE but he's not got great signal a lot of the time but it is variable

three is good for Thurso area

----------


## Thomas

I've been with EE for years and I wouldn't reconnect them.

They don't have as much system down time as Vodaphone or O2 which is nice,
 but if you dare to go inside a building in the town centre in Thurso you will lose signal guaranteed.

It's actually better than what Orange was like before they joined with T-mobile and formed EE. Orange signal was even worse.

When my contract finishes I think I may go with Three from the good things I hear.

----------

